# wieder anfangen zu ....... vs. wieder zu ...... anfangen



## popotla

I came across the two following examples in the same chapter of a book (_Mitten in Deutschland_):

_Dabei hatte ich erst mit 18 Jahren angefangen zu boxen.

Meine Mutter musste aus Geldgründen wieder anfangen zu arbeiten._

The word order seemed to me a little odd. I did a search and found 13,000 examples where "zu + verb" comes at the end (as above) and 3,900 examples where angefangen comes at the end (i.e. -for example- "müsste aus Geldgründen wieder zu arbeiten anfangen").

Are these alternative forms? Are both correct?


----------



## uress

I don't really get what you don't understan and why.

The verb is simply "anfangen zu tun" = "start to do/doing"

_+ Ah, ok. If that is the question, I can only agree with elroy._


----------



## elroy

The question is about 

1.) angefangen zu boxen, anfangen zu arbeiten
vs.
2.) zu boxen angefangen, zu arbeiten anfangen

The answer is that both are correct but 1.) is more common and more natural in everyday usage.


----------



## popotla

The 13,000 vs. 3,900 examples (found in search) would seem to confirm that the first is indeed more common.

Thanks.


----------



## Gernot Back

popotla said:


> _Dabei hatte ich erst mit 18 Jahren angefangen zu boxen.
> 
> Meine Mutter musste aus Geldgründen wieder anfangen zu arbeiten._
> 
> The word order seemed to me a little odd.


Indeed, the expected word order would be:

_Dabei *hatte *ich erst mit 18 Jahren zu boxen *angefangen*.
Meine Mutter *musste *aus Geldgründen wieder  zu arbeiten *anfangen*._​... since the sentence bracket (in *bold*) ist formed with the (modal) auxiliary and the infiinitive or the participle repectively. With infinitive clauses, rules are slightly different, though: What we have in your quote is an exbraciation of an infinitive clause, which is totally common in German.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> What we have in your quote is an exbraciation of an infinitive clause, which is totally common in German.


But


> In modern German*, the *position in the Nachfeld* is often *preferred* because it *increases the comprehensibility and clarity* of the sentence.
> canoonet - Word order: Nachfeld


*and not only in_ modern German_
See


elroy said:


> The answer is that both are correct but 1.) _[position in the Nachfeld]_ is *more common and more natural *in everyday usage.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ich habe ja unlängst auf der Fahrt im Auto mit einem Mittsiebziger das Lied "Ich hab die Liebe gesehen" in der Interpretation von Vicky Leandros aus den Siebzigerjahren des letzten Jahrhunderts auf CD gehört. Da heißt es in der deutschen Übersetzung des Textes von Mikis Theodorakis auf Deutsch:


			
				Vicky Leandros said:
			
		

> Auf einmal fing die Welt an sich zu drehen


 Εργοτελέματα: Mikis Theodorakis Lieder auf Deutsch

Ich würde ja eher sagen:

_Auf einmal fing die Welt sich an zu drehen.
_​oder

_Auf einmal fing sich die Welt an zu drehen.
_​... obwohl das Reflexivpronomen "sich" ganz eindeutig zu dem Infinitivsatz gehört und die Übersetzung in Vickys Lied daher wohl formal die beste ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Ich würde ja eher sagen:
> _Auf einmal fing die Welt sich an zu drehen._
> oder
> _Auf einmal fing sich die Welt an zu drehen._


Das hört sich für mich total falsch an. 

_Auf einmal fing die Welt an, sich zu drehen._


----------



## Frieder

JClaudeK said:


> Das hört sich für mich total falsch an.
> 
> _Auf einmal fing die Welt an, sich zu drehen._


 
Das trifft auch auf mein Sprachempfinden zu. 
(bei dem Komma bin ich mir nicht so sicher)


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> (bei dem Komma bin ich mir nicht so sicher)


Soviel ich weiß, darf  bei einem erweiterten Infinitivsatz (hier durch "sich" erweitert) ein Komma stehen, je nach Wunsch. Früher war das Komma in diesem Fall sogar obligatorisch.

Edit: Das wird hier bestätigt: 


> In allen anderen Fällen können Infinitivgruppen mit oder ohne Komma stehen.
> canoonet - Zeichensetzung: Komma bei Partizip-, Adjektiv- und Infinitivgruppe


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Auf einmal fing die Welt an, sich zu drehen.


Diese Fassung scheint mir auch, die beste zu sein.
 Aber  wäre die Formulierung
_Auf einmal fing die Welt sich zu drehen an _
 total falsch?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded man said:


> Aber wäre die Formulierung
> _Auf einmal fing die Welt sich zu drehen an _
> total falsch?


Nein, absolut nicht.
Das ist  die gleiche Konstruktion wie_ "Dabei hatte ich erst mit 18 Jahren zu boxen angefangen."_ Niemand hat ja behauptet, das sei falsch.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Niemand hat ja behauptet, das sei falsch.


Danke für Deine Antwort, JCK. Ich fragte nur, weil ich darüber verwundert war, dass niemand (besonders G.Back) diese Formulierung vorgeschlagen bzw. in Betracht gezogen hatte.  Vielleicht lag es daran, dass durch die Anwesenheit  eines reflexiven Verbs (sich drehen) diese Konstruktion mit der trennbaren Partikel am Ende des Satzes etwas 'mühsam' klingt im Vergleich zu anderen Fassungen?


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> Ich fragte nur, weil ich darüber verwundert war, dass niemand (besonders G.Back) diese Formulierung vorgeschlagen bzw. in Betracht gezogen hatte.


Diese Formulierung ist ja die normale Variante ganz ohne Ausklammerung, die ich schon gar keiner Erwähnung mehr für wert hielt. An der ist insbesondere bei so kleinen Infinitivsätzen natürlich nichts auszusetzen. Meine von anderen Muttersprachlern hier bisher verschmähten Teilausklammerungen mit gespaltenem Infinitivsätzen hört man aber auch sehr häufig und ich würde sie spontan -wie gesagt- auch selbst sagen.

Was mich in der von Vicky Leandros gesungenen Variante stört, ist wahrscheinlich die unmittelbare Abfolge von _an _+ _sich_, bei der man spontan verleitet ist, das _an_ als Präposition vor _sich_ zu interpretieren und weniger als trennbare Verbpartikel. Dadurch braucht unser Gehirn (wahrscheinlich nicht nur meins) länger, um den Satz zu parsen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Was mich in der von Vicky Leandros gesungenen Variante stört, ist wahrscheinlich die unmittelbare Abfolge von _an _+ _sich_, bei der man spontan verleitet ist, das _an_ als Präposition vor _sich_ zu interpretieren und weniger als trennbare Verbpartikel.


Dem hilft das Komma ab!


----------



## bearded

Gernot Back said:


> Dadurch braucht unser Gehirn....


 Ich wollte gerade antworten: Dadurch braucht unser Gehirn _ein Komma . _Aber JCK war schneller.


----------



## JClaudeK

_Auf einmal *fing* die Welt sich zu drehen *an*. _


Gernot Back said:


> Diese Formulierung ist ja die normale Variante ganz ohne Ausklammerung


Normale Variante *mit* Ausklammerung, oder ? (Oder verstehe ich "Ausklammerung" falsch?)


----------



## bearded

Nach meinem Verständnis wäre die Ausklammerung außerhalb von _fing...an._
Bei _Auf einmal fing die Welt an (,) sich zu drehen _ist der Teil _sich zu drehen _ausgeklammert.
Die getrennte Partikel eines trennbaren Verbs gilt nicht als ausgeklammert, soviel ich weiß.


----------



## JClaudeK

Die Begriffe "Satzklammer", "Nachfeld" usw. gab es 'zu meiner Zeit in Deutschland' noch nicht. Wenn ich da lese


> Im Nachfeld stehen also die Satzglieder, die hinter den rechten Teil der Satzklammer gestellt werden können. Da die Satzglieder dann außerhalb der Satzklammer stehen, spricht man auch von Ausklammerung oder Ausrahmung.
> canoonet - Wortstellung: Stellungsfelder: Nachfeld


würde ich sagen, dass in dem Satz _"Auf einmal *fing* die Welt sich zu drehen *an*."_ eine Ausklammerung der Partikel "an" vorliegt. Oder nicht?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Auf einmal fing die Welt an, sich zu drehen.


Yep, das ist auch mein Sprachgefühl.


----------



## uress

JClaudeK said:


> dass in dem Satz _"Auf einmal *fing* die Welt sich zu drehen *an*."_ eine Ausklammerung der Partikel "an" vorliegt. Oder nicht?


Ach so... Deswegen. Also das "_sich zu drehen" _ist für dich hier nicht eingeklammert?


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> würde ich sagen, dass in dem Satz _"Auf einmal *fing* die Welt sich zu drehen *an*."_ eine Ausklammerung der Partikel "an" vorliegt. Oder nicht?


Nein, denn das, was du da fett geschrieben hast ist ja die Klammer! Nach der rechten Klammer *an *kommt nichts mehr; also ist auch nichts ausgeklammert.


----------



## JClaudeK

uress said:


> Also das "_sich zu drehen" _ist für dich hier nicht eingeklammert?


Ne,
_eine Ausklammerung der Partikel "an" liegt vor _= "an" ist für mich hier nicht eingeklammert = nicht in der Satzklammer.

Edit:


Gernot Back said:


> Nach der rechten Klammer *an *kommt nichts mehr; also ist auch nichts ausgeklammert.


Ach, so muss man das verstehen.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Dem hilft das Komma ab!


Vicky Leandros singt es aber ohne Komma und auch ohne Pause!


----------



## uress

JClaudeK said:


> _eine Ausklammerung der Partikel "an" liegt vor _= "an" ist für mich hier nicht eingeklammert = nicht in der Satzklammer.


Das war schon klar, und gerade aus diesem ersten "an"-Satz habe ich verstanden, daß du unter Ausklammerung was ganz Anderes verstehst, als das, was wir in der Linguistik gelernt haben, vorher wäre mir deine Interpretation nicht mal im Traum eingefallen.
Was mir allerdings immer noch nicht klar ist, WAS klammert(e) für dich das "an" aus, welche zusammengehörende Teile?


----------



## JClaudeK

@uress
Das, was ich in #23 (fälschlicherweise) geschrieben hatte (und jetzt durchgestrichen habe), wurde ja durch #22 geklärt, daher mein "Edit".


----------



## uress

Ist ja auch ok, ich wollte nur die Logik verstehen, die dich zu diesem Schluß gebracht hat. Denn _das _könnte mir noch irgendwann nützlich sein.


----------

